# DW 2011 Christmas Giveaway 2011- ENTER HERE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242293
To enter all you need to do is post ONCE in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 12th December 2011

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of 1st.

*1)* Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)
*
2)* A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter. 
*
3)* Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)

Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DWC


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice one Bill:thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in, fantastic prizes again this year. Mods you have excelled yourselves once again.

Happy Christmas everyone!!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Wooo Hooooo Merry Christmas


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Excellent competition - well done all involved.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

me me thanks to all sponsors for this Giveaway


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Even me dogs excited


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Happy christmas everyone, fantastic list of prizes. :thumb:

DW is the place to be!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

best of luck everyone,especially me!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas each and everyone of you..:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Love it :lol:

Count me in please


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Count me in 
Thanks all
Good luck everyone else hope you don't win!!:thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

1st of Dec, Merry Christmas Everyone. 

Count me in please, big thank you to all the sponsors. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Woohooo, I'm in :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wow! :thumb:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Im in. One of the best forum gestures i know of


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in, Great idea and a cracking gesture from the staff and sponsors


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent. Count me in


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a Christmas this could be  thanks DW and all involved


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Good Luck everyone and Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Why not  Unlike the dragon's, I'm in.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Count me in Bill. Very generous by the sponsors and DW as always.


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Some absolutely fantastic prizes! Merry Christmas everyone!

Well done to all the club sponsors and DW for organising this. Thank you!!

Count me in.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Count me in with me peg leg detailing taking a back seat at the monent due to a snapped patella tendon hopefully be back up n running in the new year


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas to one and all!



redspudder said:


> Count me in with me peg leg detailing taking a back seat at the monent due to a snapped patella tendon hopefully be back up n running in the new year


Just had a repair on mine, luckily it wasn't snapped but enjoyed the time off work!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

im in :thumb: hopefully someone not beat me to it i want post 29 lol


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't believe it's December already...!

Merry Christmas DW-ers!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

merry christmas! moving out in 2 weeks just before xmas and now just spotted this on the forum

ROCK ON!!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice one, good luck everyone and thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay... I love christmas competitions! :-D I'm in :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Wooo Hooooo Merry Christmas


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

merry christmas guys, great community, great bunch of guys, great prizes and idea. just hope i win :wave:

thanks
lewis


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

O Hai


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats a fantastic collection of prizes. Me want!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I would like some free stuff too. I only get pocket money per week


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning prizes :doublesho: The supporters have really stepped up :thumb:

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Great way to start the crimbo season, cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Its that big Christmas give away time again, how wonderful....... Good luck everyone heres to being as lucky as last year.......... Thanks to all the supporters who donate prizes.........


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Count me in!! Good luck everybody :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

An epic epic prize list :thumb:

Consider this my entry


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Count me in as well please and good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Season's Greetings to everyone!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Count me in please and good luck to everyone.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Count me in. There's some cracking prizes on offer :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy christmas all!:wave:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck to one and all (especially me ).

Season's greetings to the good people on DW. Thanks to the Admin guys for your efforts over the year.:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

im in


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck everyone - hope Santa fills your sacks with lots of goodies.:thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Im in too!!!


----------



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow that Is an amazing amount of prizes. This is such an awesome forum!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Stunning prizes :doublesho: The supporters have really stepped up :thumb:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


Have a free thanks, due to my fat fingers and an iPhone!

Thanks to all the admin team and the sponsors for another fantastic haul of goodies again!

Best of luck to all!


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and of course good luck one and all .. 
Santa's little helpers at the ready


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Count me in please and goodluck and Merry Christmas to everyone:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

An amazing list of prizes :thumb:

Count me in.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck to everybody :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in....fingers crossed for some goodies for christmas


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Count me in  Good luck to everybody out there!


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Great forum, great sponsors. I'm in. Good luck to all and Merry Christmas.:thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Quality list of prizes there:thumb:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Just shows there are some really selfless people on this forum, willing to give away some excellent products and services.

Count me in!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Woop woop! We can post some funny pictures!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in too please :wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Good luck to everybody :thumb:


You're doing it!

Bad luck to everyone! :lol:

So what's the plan guys? 12 days worth of entries then the next 12 a prize a day?


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone envolved :thumb:

PaulN


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

OOW! Hopefully I'll win something. Only prize I ever won was a bottle of wine, and I was twelve and had to give it to my mother. I'm happy to get a prize from a pity vote, I'm not ashamed. 

Count me in.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

All the best to everyone and thanks to DW for another great competition and also a great forum......:thumb:


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I am in for the win (I hope)

I will pay any international shipping fee's.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice of the traders:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic prizes again, good luck to all who enter.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow now that's some giveaways merry Christmas all detailers world over I hope to get something ..... 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

count me in......and good luck to me :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

and a very Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Right, I'm in it now!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I LOVE CHRISTMAS! Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, what a great list of prizes. Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

sound, be nice to win. cheers guys.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas and very best of luck everyone. Many thanks to everyone involved in making this competition happen. :wave:


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

sweet:thumb:


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

#87 is my lucky number what a coincidence!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotta be in it to win it, yo :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

There's some fantastic prizes here. Well done guys!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Christmas is coming and the goose is getting fat. Lovely jubbly...,,


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Oooh yes please! Gotta love a potential freebie!!(not that I'll win!)


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me well and truly in !!!!

Happy christmas all


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fantastic .....does this count as a post for the comp:lol:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas  Happy detailing!

Am I the only one that still tried to clean the car in the snow...


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

just realised no Quoting !! 


good luck to every one, we all have a chance at winning  

merry crimbo !!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Get in, love this time of year.

Thanks Detailingworld


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very generous of the manufacturers and DW. Merry crimbo:thumb:


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

good luck everyone and merry christmas


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great prizes!
COUNT ME IN.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent!!! Count me in and thanks to all the donors!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

This is why we love this site so much, the generosity of the traders is astounding!


----------



## cdj3.2 (Mar 19, 2011)

not sure if i have enough posts?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Just double checked that i hadnt already entered my name... only 10 pages to check eh !

Excellent comp this, look forward to it every year 

Thanks to all involved from the organisers to the generous sponsers and suppliers :thumb:

Merry Christmas to all, Nige


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Christmas to everyone!

Thanks to all the donors for the prizes I (ahem, I mean some of us) will win :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy Christmas Everyone! 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic prizes, count me in. Have a great christmas and new year everyone!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Wow! That really is an astonishing list of prizes!

Best of luck everybody and Merry Christmas!


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

merry christmas, i hope santa has got into detailing this year as i dont really want a homer simpson car care kit again!!!! thanks to all involved:thumb:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ho ho HO! Merry Christmas!

Count me in dudes!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay Christmas


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Good look everyone.. Thanks to dw and all the sponsers!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I cant believe its that time of year again,



Count me in


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

NIIICE.
Count me in.
I hope I get something as a Birthday gift
Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in 

Merry Christmas DWers


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Those are awesome prizes sign me up


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Superb prize list thanks to the Sponsors and DW whether I win or lose.

Compliments of the season all and in the words of Pink Floyd :-






I hope I have not broken any rules if so sorry

:wave:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope everyone has a good Christmas and I hope that I get brought a new car:car::car::thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I have a go aswel please


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

count me in


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Me too


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

:wave:hello


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well up for a good old comp!!!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome array of prizes!! Alex isn't as tight as I thought he was


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy new Year!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another whole year to enjoy detailing!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Merry Xmas to all!
(and thanks for keeping me [in]sane for another year!!!)


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'M IN. Thank you to EVERYONE involved and merry Christmas when it gets here.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

:thumb::buffer::detailer: pleasey poos.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

count me in, so many amazing prizes, thanks to all the sponsors!!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all. Thank you all for showing me the way.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

smashing


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in please


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Got to be in it to win it :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Count me in aswell please. Thanks again to dw and the suppliers for this! Merry xmas

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

*Good luck everyone. Hope every one wins this year one way or another​*
*MERRY CHRISTMAS​*


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you very much for another year DW!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Merry Christmas.


Maxtor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, impressive prizes from the sponsors. Good luck everyone.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow! What a great line up count me in


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Great prizes there fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Me to please
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great prize list, thanks to the traders.

A big thanks to DW for another great year. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

go on then...all these years and still never actually won anything, so worth another try!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, and Scintillating Sinterklaas to one and all! 

Yours Sincerely,

Steampunk

(Yes, I am currently a resident of the USA, so please enter my name into the competition at your discretion.)


----------



## mighty chipster (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes please!


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow what amazing set of people we have on this forum great work DW. Thanks to all that have donated to these mega prizes.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Amazing prizes, some real hard work going on behind the scenes as always, good luck to everybody!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

It's competitions like this that gets me right into the spirit of things.

Good luck one and all :thumb:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Xmas to all.

Shows what a great community DW is with all
the great donations from traders


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done to all involved  hope you all have a good crimbo!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Count me in, hopefully I'll have more luck than the last 2 years!! :wave:

Good luck to all and thanks to all the generous prize donors :thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Me too please


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

it's a shame not all forums and owners clubs are as top class as this one.

Top work and many thanks


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, and good luck..
Great gifts 
Ho ho ho


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry christmas to all.superb prizes


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Christmas everyone! :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in :thumb: excellent prizes and thanks to all that have sponsored this and the mods for doing such a fine job in getting it up and running and for having to sort out all those great prizes :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Good luck to all and Merry Christmas, hope Santa is kind to you all


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great news!!

Thanks to all the supporters - you rock!!

Ho Ho Ho - I'm in.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

It's things like this that encourages me to buy from the site supporters. 

Merry Christmas everybody and a happy and prosperous new year.

Paddy_R


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

big thanks to all the sponsors...

now pick me


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, what a great prize list. Big :thumb: to the sponsers. Good luck everybody, but mainly me!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff, count me in


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Look at all these awesome prizes some incredibly generous people. Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

holidays are coming








count me in


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Good luck to everyone, and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll have a bit of this merry Xmas!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff.... Thanks Detailing World... and all the Traders Sponsors etc....

A great community... A massive one at that....:thumb:

Anyone... Especially the new Members... Dont be put off by the 50 post count.

You need 10 posts to send and receive PM's thats easy done not even taking an hour so please dont be put off...

Welcome other new members, leave comments in the showroom etc you can easy reach 50 posts before the deadline....:wave:

Dont feel you have to start new threads and post tests etc.

Enjoy the Goodwill and Nature of the Detailing World Forum....:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Very generous. Good luck all.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great list of prizes
anyday will be fine for me to win 



thanks :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ONCE

:wave:

Hope I dont't miss out.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh me me me!!

Thanks again DW, you've excelled once again! Merry Christmas one and all! :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

everybody have a great crimbo

bring on the better weather


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

im in too never win anything mind lol :thumb:


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Me too, Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in too please:wave: 

(Any prize I may be lucky enough to win could be sent to my brothers UK address)


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas...Count me in :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in  

Thanks to everyone who has supported this treat for us all :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome list of prizes!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Me me me............:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

In! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Jingle bells
Jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh what fun it is 
To win prizes in the detailing world christmas
..giveaway


Hmmm, dayjob is safe


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Best of luck everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in too.:thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in, it's a great list with prizes.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

merry Christmas everyone and good luck


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

:buffer:*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy chrimbo!


----------



## LLH (Mar 31, 2008)

Very exciting, count me in please


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, ..... just wow  

James


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great effort and prizes well done all


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Some bloody good prizes there! :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck everyone and merry Christmas


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck to you all and have a jolly good christmas. 

Nuzzy-b


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Count me in on this, great prizes. Some very generous sponsors.... Any of the prizes for the winners would be a brilliant start to Xmas.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy christmas everyone, fantastic list of prizes.

Good luck to everyone

:thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Count me in :thumb: .

Good luck to all, Be safe over xmas period


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Good luck everyone and happy christmas !!!!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Some brilliant prozes there, well done DW :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Some brilliant *prozes *there, well done DW :thumb:


hang on a minute.are the DW christmas giveaways "ladys of the night" :lol:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in for this. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not the last one am I ? :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

silverback said:


> hang on a minute.are the DW christmas giveaways "ladys of the night" :lol:


:lol::lol:

Well spotted and thought of mate !!!!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in too :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I feel all christmassy now. Im in no bah humbug from me


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Xmas, count me in!


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yippee ki yay! Count me in on some of this action :wave:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seasons Greetings and well done.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Count me in. Good luck to all


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in, got my fingers crossed. Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Merry Xmas and count me in!!!


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent list of prizes! Count me in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a HEAP of prizes! Think my luck may be about to run out but fingers crossed for another comp win before the end of the year!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW!!! such generosity by the traders. Good luck all


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thought I already entered, Well I guess I have now 

Count me IN


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Count me in for this one. Anything for free is fine by me


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

some very nice prizes.

merry xmas everyone


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone, count me in too


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and wishing everybody luck


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'm in... good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in too, fingers crossed & good luck everyone....


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck everyone, and a merry xmas to all


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd like to enter please. Good luck everybody and merry christmas :-D


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

im in :thumb: merry xmas to all D W members . khalid


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to be in it to win it!
Best of luck everybody.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas DW

Finger mitts crossed!


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my entry 
merry Christmas to everybody on DW !!!!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Count me in! Massive thanks to all that make this happen!

Enjoy your Xmas wherever you are!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone.... GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing prizes!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas one and all, have a wonderful time and make the most of any time off you have


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, what a superb list of prizes !!

Good luck everyone 

And a Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in please guys. Awesome! Thanks to all involved!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Top quality prizes, thanks all that have put in.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

top notch prizes:thumb::thumb:

roll on christmas


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

post 249 sounds lucky to me!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas all!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

count me in


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent competition :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's to a Happy Christmas for one and all :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW:doublesho,Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Merry Xmas.:thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Am in


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow so many people have posted, lucky there's plenty of prizes


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

im in there like swimwear


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy Christams to all on here and good luck in the draw!
Those prizes are superb:thumb:

Kev


----------



## greywolf (May 22, 2011)

Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I do hope its a random draw cos ive used up all my witty competion remarks this year!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Hope I win something this time round


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet :wave:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

This looks like good fun :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, what a great competition!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd love to be in with a chance  MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone...ENJOY YOURSELVES


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

:wave: Merry Xmas


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas & good luck all


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome prizes guys. BEst of luck everyone and a merry christmas to all. Well except my neighhbour who keeps parking opposite my drive so i cant get out he can feck right off!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck folk's, hope santa's good to all.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 14, 2010)

Mmm loverly Xmas pressies


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck all


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh why not, im in. :wave:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

count me in then


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! Awesome Prizes


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in, Fingers crossed.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Gotta be in it to win it! Although that hasn't helped me win much tbh - here's hoping my luck changes...


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in Merry Xmas


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont u just love Christmas. Putting the tree up tomorrow


----------



## Janaindw (Sep 17, 2011)

One more feather in the mods' cap thinking about the members for a giveaway. Cool job guys.
It's kind of the sponsors to also pitch in. Great forum I say !

Ps: although I'm outside uk can provide a uk address where a friend lives so don't discount that please.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

count me in, happy xmas everyone.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've just had a look at the prizes and they are SUPERB! 

Well done to all that contributed them - thanks and have a Merry Christmas! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Heeellooo

I'll give it a go


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

hiya!


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Some awesome prizes there, 

Count me in


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

awsome gifts there guys,very very generous from all involved. hope you all have a fabulous christmas and new year and good luck too everyone who enters.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

let me in!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy Christmas everyone, Great prizes :doublesho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a good Christmas everyone!!


----------



## ozy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope everyone has a lovely christmas. and the prizes :doublesho good luck everyone. :wave:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Exciting stuff


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

All the best to all on DW


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

fantastic prizes - the forum that keeps on giving!

Count me in peeps - good luck to you all.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Great prizes from a great forum
Happy Xmas everyone


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Count me in, good luck everyone :thumb:

cheers

Daniel


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes please, Happy Christmas.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas, in for a pound here...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Count me in....please.


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great list of prizes, please count me in!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Im in


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

mmmmmm very nice, happy xmas everybody


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Wishing all members and their families, A Very Merry Christmas and A Prosperous New Year (we need more money for detailing goodies):wave:


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

Now allowed to do this so happy christmas everybody, hope im picked because this really is incredible! Thanks!


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

What a brilliant forum,Merry Christmas everyone HO HO HO


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas DW


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Count me in please ! :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Think I'm allowed in now. 

Fish


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Count me in :thumb: Merry Christmas DW


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas DW.Im In


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Please please please let me win something! Good luck everyone.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

In for the win. 
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

wooo hope i win this year 

merry xmas every one


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Merry Christmas to one & all


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I wish it could be Christmas every day (especially if you could win goodies  )


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in:wave:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ooooh, Might win something this year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

merry christmas!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing prizes this year, as ever.
Good luck all.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, don't you just love it! 

Gifts coming and giving from all directions...


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

cracking prizes up for grabs, good luck everyone and a nice and early merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Please count me in :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumb: Great selection of giveaways good luck everyone:wave:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas DW


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas DW


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Seasons greetings to everyone. Plus a big thank you to the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

gotta be in it to win it :thumb:

good luvk everyone and merry xmas :driver:


----------



## philmon (May 5, 2011)

Count me in,and Happy Christmas all :L


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

It could be YOU! :thumb:

:fingersfirmlycrossed:


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

a bit late but count me in woohoo merry christmas people.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

How did I miss this? 

Count me in please.


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and a properous new year!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Defo in for this hope I win some lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I love to be in this competition, count me in please.

Just would like to add season greetings for Christmas approaching and credits due to DW moderators admin and the whole team, this site is uk's number 1 by many miles, great work guys :thumb:Everyone have a great Chritmas and new easy start to the new year...


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

I`m in too


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Count me in, nice list of prizes there :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

my fingers are crossed


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I haven't won anything in a while....


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

nice one thats one hell of a prize list . add me to the draw please :thumb:


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

yes please  happy christmas!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in, good luck everyone!!


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

I'm in!

Happy christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## falerum (Sep 18, 2010)

yes


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Wohoo Love this.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

What a list !!!!!:wave:


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Some amazing prizes in there. Many thanks to all who made this possible.

Kris


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't forget me! :thumb:


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

nearly missed this  . Glad i didn't


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im in


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

well i would have a very merry xmas if i won and got something i wanted for xmas for once


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one! Good luck everybody.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Count me in and merry christmas everybody :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

This is so sweet, please count me in and Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic giveaway! Thank you!:argie:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Count Me In....Some Awesome Prizes Up For Gabs....Fingers Crossed


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great prizes...

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I would love to be included in this competition, thank you


----------



## ajb2804 (Feb 14, 2010)

Count me in too, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL AT D.W.:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

im on board!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

count me in, Merry Christmas


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow this is my first christmas on DW and so far it's been a good one! I'm IN!


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Count me in chaps, 

Merry Xmas to all from Paul @ Hampshire Vehicle Detailing, good luck everyone ;-)


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I know it's early but happy christmas


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

fingers crossed....


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

yay merry christmas!


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

im in merry christmas to you all,


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Might as well, eh?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Count me in. :wave:


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

It would be rude not to join in :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Posting just once in this thread!! :thumb:


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

what a lovely idea, so heres my 1 post


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantastic set of prizes that would grace anyone's garage.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Here's my one post, fingers crossed


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Many thanks and Happy Christmas


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic prizes..Happy Christmas


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

No harm in adding another name:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Croatia 

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Manu007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Italy


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Put me down!

Merry Xmas


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Entered! :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Count me in please


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone - and Merry Christmas!


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm here and what a wonder place here is :wave::thumb:


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

What a fantastic array of prizes! Count me in!


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

A very Merry Christmas to all.....thanks to all involved...DW the place to be...count me in guys


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I must say I love this forum. although I havent posted a huge amount, I spend the majority of my time here. I remember once spending almost an hour + reading through posts about glass cleaners. My mrs thought I was nuts. Thank very much for allowing me to be part of this fantastic family. Merry xmas & happy new year to everyone at DW.


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas, what a fantastic set of prizes.

Glenn


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys

I hope I win something that would be lovely 

Happy Christmas


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas gang!!!


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Xmas, treated myself to a new(ish) car


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

Great guys!


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

merry xmas


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Have proper bo chrimbo chaps and chapesses.
Heres to another excellent year at DW


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cant believe I missed this.
Merry xmas all btw :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Merry christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great ! Winners will spend an even greater christmas day


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas folks and good luck to everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

A very Merry Christmas


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

What a great lineup of prizes thankyou too all the sponsors, good luck everyone and merry christmas!


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Count me in!!

Good luck all, I hope santa (WHIZZER) brings you all you desire x


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

At last a reason to look forward to Xmas. Well done DW


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Count me in please


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas tout le monde :thumb:


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

count me in :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like another great prize lineup! I'm in


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Oooh, I'll have bit of that please!!!!

Festive Greetings


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nadolig Llawen!


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Competition


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!:wave:


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck to all and hope all have a great xmas. Again thanks to eveyone who has gone out of there way to give to the great list of give aways. Also to all who do a great job running the forum. Top marks.


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## jimboc (Apr 13, 2010)

merry xmas all on DW


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Yes please, many thanks guys.


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

i dont have the 50 post requirement but seeing as its christmas i will post anyway in the hope santa sees fit to see past that 

merry christmas everyone


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas all..


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all hope you get all you wish for!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Count me in!!!!  

Merry Christmas fellow Detailers


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in 

Merry Christmas detailing world


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very very nice big thanks DW


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great prizes on offer! well done to all the sponsors! :thumb:


----------



## black_largo (Feb 5, 2011)

Merry xmas peeps!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Merry Cristmas everyone 

I'm definatelly in


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

thats my christmas list you printed 

hohoho


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Well Merry Christmas everyone and Happy 2012

Great site, Great people

Hope i win something for my stocking


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas folks! have a good one. :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Happy Christmas Everybody 

Καλά Χριστούγεννα


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Have a good one guys :thumb:
All the best :wave:


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

How many posts 
Don't worry I'm not going to spam them.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas, have a good one


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic - merry xmas to all!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooohhh Pick me 

I did forget about this


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent prizes, so i cannot ignore this thread and add me name 

big thanks to all the contributers


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

am in :thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW what a list. 

Can't wait for Xmas!! Hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

count me in.
have a good crimbo all


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Count me in aswell please


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Better get to 50 posts quick!!! :thumb:

Happy Christmas....


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in, good luck everyone.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Phew!! Just scraped in, it's my 51st post! Best of luck to everyone and have a great Christmas.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Mewannaprize!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Ho ho ho !


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Waney!!! Post makes prizes!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crikey, i forgot. 

add me into the draw please


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck chaps. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ohh yes please, Merry Christmas all


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I am in )


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Add me please......

Merry christmas everyone:thumb:


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bah Humbug


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

count me in please


----------



## Mad Mental Jock (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure if I'm eligible as I'm a noob, but enjoying the banter and good advice so far ! Here's to a shiny 2012 !


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and good luck! May the detailing gods give your tyres grib in this weather.

Stay safe and have a good one!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

merry chrismas everyone.


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

May as well throw my name in. Happy Christmas everyone. I will enjoy it anyway. Have to go into hospital in January for a week or so. :-(


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas and good luck to all


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone. As Shaky would say...


----------



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

❄❄❄MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR❄❄❄

to one and all on Detailing World ​


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Merry christmas


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

Propa Crimbo to all.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy days and Merry Christmas


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Merry xmas all


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone:thumb:


----------



## member23.08 (Aug 19, 2010)

Merry Xams from an old tiimer. have a good and lucky 2012


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy Xmas all of DW


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Christmas season to all


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Early Chritsmas greetings, and special complements to Bill :thumb:
Well played.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Merry Chrimbo!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Not much chance with the many entries before me but its worth a shot


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Great selection of prizes. Well done to those involved in procuring them all!


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pip pip and a Merry Christmas to all on DW


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas DW


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

merry christmas to all on dw.
great prizes well done to all that have contributed:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

happy christmas all and many thanks to all you grate DW people, Admin and traders.

lets make 2012 a better detailing year for all


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

merry christmas and a happy new year everyone !!!!


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds good, happy Christmas everyone


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

merry xmas every one on DW hope the new year is great for u all


kane x


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

A Merry Christmas and Happy 2012 to all - just managed to squeeze in with the minimum post requirement


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

I hope everyone here has a very happy Christmas


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Seasoned Greetings


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

happy crimbo!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

A very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Would be rude not to enter with such a prize list - so count me in please.


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry christmas!


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Very happy New 2012 and plenty of gold for team GB ! ...


----------



## mossey0708 (Mar 3, 2011)

Think I'm in time still, if not happy Christmas anyways!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Would love my hands on some of those amazing goodies!  


Too late


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Entries Now Closed. thank you to everyone who entered, keep your eyes peeled for the winners being announced over the coming weeks.

Regards

Team DW


----------

